# Will ivermectin treat intestinal worms?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Helena has intestinal worms. I saw a small "white rice" looking thing in her poop the other day. She looks healthy though. But we recently had a flea problem. I have a bottle of oral ivermectin left over from her demo mange days. I was wondering if it would effectively kill the worms. I just gave her a dose the other day for her monthly heartworm preventative. (this was approved by my vet)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes it does usually kill off worms. It is a cattle wormier to begin with. If you have already givin it to her I would just have her stool checked to make sure it delt with the worms.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

What you have is tape worms... The Tapeworm Page

I just spent $60.00 to treat 7 dogs I'm not real sure the ivermectin will touch them... I'll see what I can find out for you 

Go through here... http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00207753


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you so much guys.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This is what I bought... Sentry HC Worm X Plus D-Wormer Chewables, Large Dog, Pack of 12 - 2458479 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are the wormers you can buy at the pet stores as effective as the ones from the vet? The last time I wormed her she was less than a year old and I spent like over 30 dollars for 2 of the pills. But it was for all types of worms. I thought she had worms.. but it ended up being.. she was eating the strings from her rope toy. lol But this time I am sure! It's just odd because she looks perfectly healthy. Her gums are just a little too white, but if I hadn't seen it in her poop I wouldn't have known.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We use Ivermectin or Safe Guard. I get the liquid wormer for Goats because it is closer to the dog weights and easier to figure out the ML needed. We worm our adults every three months!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks. I'll probably take a sample to the vet


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I called my vet and the vet told me that ivermectin wouldn't treat the tapeworms. So I ended up getting a pill from them. They said that the over counter stuff wasn't good. I guess thats why we couldn't get rid of the worms that the puppy had.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you called the vet cause I just saw this and I wanted to let you know that Ivomec doesn't treat tape worm.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It seemed to work on my dogs. they pooped out giant worms and i bagged it up and put it in a seeled container and sent it out with the trash. im not really sure if there is a way you are supposed to dispose of it but thats how i did it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds like round worm or hook worm not tape worm. Tape worm looks like small bits of rice in the poop or at the tail base.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OH THIS WAS LONG WORMS LIKE 6 INCHES
I ALWAYS THOUGHT THOSE WERE TAPE SORRY ABOUT CAPS ITS STUCK I NEED A NEW KEY BOARD.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OH OKAY i won't think you are shouting at me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ivermectin is certainly a cheap heartworm preventative. But gets expensive for mange treatment when you are giving it everyday.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I tried lol


----------

